# Remastering(s) of 1989 Sawallisch Wagner Ring



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Gramophone says,


> The Munich stage production of Nikolaus Lehnhoff (not available at present in Europe) is less narrative-conscious than Chereau's or Kupfer's, presenting a series of possible modern/futuristic images for each scene to play in (a large magic chest of drawers for the Rhinemaidens, a space-age hangar for the Gibichungs, etc). Wolfgang Sawallisch's eminently sensible, secure in line and unity, forward-moving, essentially light-textured Ring is compromised by the sound picture caught by the Japanese engineers: the aural equivalent of peeping at sections of the orchestration through a letter box with (very) forward voices in a flat, dull perspective.


https://www.gramophone.co.uk/feature/the-gramophone-collection-wagners-ring

I think the 1989 Sawallisch Ring came out originally on LP, but the CD has *dates of 1991 and 1998*. Somewhere I read that the 1989 is a remastering, but I don't find anything to verify that. But I am thinking maybe it has been further remastered. We had a TC member who got some original files for Krauss' Ring and remastered them. This is a good Ring but I think the sound could do for slight improvement in clarity.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I think the 1989 Sawallisch Ring came out originally on LP


If I remember correctly, it was originally issued on video; the audio only CD version came a few years later, and was first available only as an expensive import. I don't recall that there was ever an LP issue.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2019)

wkasimer said:


> If I remember correctly, it was originally issued on video; the audio only CD version came a few years later, and was first available only as an expensive import. I don't recall that there was ever an LP issue.


I remember seeing the available on VHS tape at the time. CDs came later, I think. I wish they would have released it on DVD.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Baron Scarpia said:


> I remember seeing the available on VHS tape at the time. CDs came later, I think. I wish they would have released it on DVD.


It is available on You Tube though.






Walkure parts I and II:









Siegfried parts I and II:









Gotterdammerung parts I and II:


----------

